# The Secret of NIMH is now on Hulu.com!



## Hazel-roo (May 24, 2009)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/25523/the-secret-of-nimh

I had been wanting to see this movie for about 5 years. Now I finally did and I have to say... it was pretty well done.

I thought the plot was a bit thin but the animation, voices, and depth of the characters was quite good.

I can't say I cared too much for Jeremy the crow. He was like the genie from Aladdin but not as funny.

I would have liked to see more of Justin the rat. He was quite a sexy beast. ;D

Go watch it now!!! :3


----------



## Spacepixel (May 24, 2009)

awesome show indeed!

If i remember right, there was a second one too....
I always thought both were good!


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 24, 2009)

I had that film on DVD for sometime, it is quite a story. NIMH 2 on the other hand is quite an opposite story, it starts out more like a kiddie tale, then turns in to quite an adventure.


----------



## Twylyght (May 24, 2009)

I love this movie.  I used to watch it all the time when I was little.


----------



## Lukar (May 24, 2009)

Nice. I might check it out later.


----------



## solipsis (May 24, 2009)

I just picked up the DVD in a bargain bin at a local Walmart. I was absolutely ecstatic. I remember this movie from my childhood and it was always pleasant memories, and it's nice to be able to relive them somewhat once more. It also helps that the movie is wonderful and on a mystical, spiritual level also.

~solipsis~


----------



## pheonix (May 24, 2009)

I have it on video so who cares. You can watch it on so many other sites too.


----------



## Hazel-roo (May 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I have it on video so who cares. You can watch it on so many other sites too.



*coughs* Well now it's legal...


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2009)

Hazel-roo said:


> *coughs* Well now it's legal...



Who cares if it wasn't before. lol Oh no they're gonna come take me away for watching secret of nimh on the interwebs. lolololol


----------



## Hazel-roo (May 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Who cares if it wasn't before. lol Oh no they're gonna come take me away for watching secret of nimh on the interwebs. lolololol



Well, I think it's better if they get some money for their hard work on this film. When you learn to spell and get a job you will probably feel a lot better about spending your hard-earned money on projects such as these animated films. You have to remember that these films are someone else's dream, too.

They didn't do it just for the money. You can tell they put a lot of their emotions into it, too.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 25, 2009)

Man it costs like $3 at Wal Mart in those huge DVD bargain bins. I don't think I've ever not seen a copy floating around in there.

I don't know what Hulu is, but it's probably better to own a copy.


----------



## Nikolai (May 25, 2009)

I watched all of it on youtube a month ago.

Great movie.




Oh, and if you're wondering, Hulu is a plot to destroy the human race.


----------



## SnowFox (May 25, 2009)

Hulu sucks. It won't let me watch it because I'm not American. Probably Fursecution too!!!11


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2009)

Hazel-roo said:


> Well, I think it's better if they get some money for their hard work on this film. When you learn to spell and get a job you will probably feel a lot better about spending your hard-earned money on projects such as these animated films. You have to remember that these films are someone else's dream, too.
> 
> They didn't do it just for the money. You can tell they put a lot of their emotions into it, too.



I know how to spell and it's hard to get a job these days so what the hell are you trying to prove by telling me that? And I said I have the movie on cassette to pompous little tool. And if they didn't do it for the money they wouldn't care if I watched it for free. Your argument 
is filled with holes.


----------



## CyberFox (Jun 16, 2009)

like solipsis, i too got the DVD of this film at a bargin bin at a Wal-Mart along with the H-B produced Charlotte's Web  

I bet Hulu is doing lousy due to ads like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZeqtlEoSgs


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 16, 2009)

I hate Hulu, the idea is GREAT but the reason I hate it it's because "LOL UR NOT AMURIKAN SO YOU CAN'T WATCH ANYTHING HURR DURR".


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 16, 2009)

I just downloaded the movie yesterday, plan to watch it sometime this week.


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesomeness, TY for the link. I rented it years ago and fell asleep half way through :/ I was really tired I swear! Now I can finally finish.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 23, 2009)

*blush* I...ah...saw this movie on vhs back when I was 8.  It had already been out on tape for four years by that time (the movie was made in '83).   I also read the book in grade school.   I still have the vhs tape *G*

Needless to say, this has been one of my favourite movies for over 20 years.  One of Bluth's best films.  Not entirely true to the book (the movie focuses more on magic then the genetic alterations behind the rats), but still damn good *G*.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 23, 2009)

solipsis said:


> I just picked up the DVD in a bargain bin at a local Walmart. I was absolutely ecstatic. I remember this movie from my childhood and it was always pleasant memories, and it's nice to be able to relive them somewhat once more. It also helps that the movie is wonderful and on a mystical, spiritual level also.
> 
> ~solipsis~



Has the movie been remastered when it was transfered to dvd?  Is it clearer?
I have the tape but I'm thinking of switching it up to disk.


----------

